# North Alabama, pen turners



## bitshird (Jan 21, 2010)

Any pen turners live in the north west part of Alabama or the North east part of Mississippi or any where close to Florence Alabama? would  want to join/start a chapter of the IAP?


----------



## woodchip (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to join if there was a chapter. I live about 1hour away from florence. the atlanta chapter is just too far for me to drive.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 21, 2010)

Count me in, will be fun.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2010)

OK that's three of us, now we need a few more, There has to be more of us out there from the general area, every show I go to I get told about 40 times they have an uncle.brother,friend that makes pens, if you know of any one that turns, tell them about the IAP, I've spoken to several at shows, Let us not hide our light under a basket, (always seemed like a dumb idea anyway)


----------



## shadow man (Jan 22, 2010)

I would be interested. I live in Nashville and the drive to Florence is not bad.
George


----------



## mick (Jan 22, 2010)

Ken...glad you brought this up! I'd been thinking about contacting you and a couple of others about a more "local" club than just the general Southeast chapter we have. I know we have a couple of members in the Huntsville area. Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## tseger (Jan 22, 2010)

Count me in, I'm in NE Mississippi.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2010)

OK Now all we have to do is find some place to meet,.


----------



## mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ken, I hope you don't mind but I thought I'd bump this back up so any turners in the North Alabama area can see it


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I live just south of Nashville. Keep me posted.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 24, 2010)

I am not home yet but it is good to see something developing closer to home. I am from the Memphis area of N. MS and will be returning in mid Dec of this year. I am looking forward to attending a meeting or two. I have family in GA, AR and TX, so I plan on attending one of those on occasion but to have something within 3 to 4 hours of home would be great. 

Over here, I am used to traveling 3 to 4 hours for meetings and getting back home by midnight or 2 AM or so.

Keeping you folks in mind!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2010)

Lee, it would be great to meet you, We have a wood turning club in Jackson that just got a new home in a fully equipped wood working school, we belong to the AAW and have around 23 members, when you get back I'd love to have you drop in to one of our meetings. I'm trying to find someplace around Florence or Muscle Shoals where we can meet and have a local IAP chapter. I may be getting a small shop here in Leapwood, but no one in their right mind ever comes here. except to hunt deer and Meth Labs.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2010)

This is good news!  Count me in.


----------



## louisbry (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 28, 2010)

I would really like to get a chapter going, if a central meeting place could be found, I just opened up a shop in town but it's in Adamsville TN which is about 65 miles N.E. of Florence, I don't know if any one would want to drive up this far or not.
 I wish I could find a meeting place some where around Florence or Iuka Mississippi, it would be more centrally located, but I do have some room, and I suppose we could meet at my shop. I have two lathes in there now actually three counting my metal lathe, and it looks like I'm going to get another one with a duplicator for doing handles for my tools, the duplicators do come off.Or so I'm told, and I have a place in the back for doing PR and such silly stuff.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 28, 2010)

How far are you  from Franklin?There is a nice woodcraft off of exit 65.Would be faster for me to get to Franklin than where you are.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 6, 2010)

*I found a meeting place*

I spoke with David Sapp at the Woodcraft store in Franklin TN. for several of the Bama guys it's a 2-1/2 hr drive for one or two individuals they could walk to the meetings, I tried to get a spot for Saturday but they have classes every week However Sundays would be available, I know for me it's a 2-1/2 to 3 hour drive but if we held a meeting every other month or every three months, I think we might get by with out too much risk to our mortal souls, Our wallets would be a different matter, I can't believe how fast 5 bills flew out of my wallet. For Mississippi folks it would be a bit of a stretch but I would like to get some input, I told Mr. Sapp there would be maybe 7 or 8 of us and he thought that would be fine, he's a nice guy and the store is AWESOME it was the first time I'd ever been to a real store that caters to our kind of folks. any way PM or email me and If I remember he said we could start in July.
Any one have any better places in mind? just figure your drive time to Nashville and that's about how long it'll take to get there


----------



## mick (Apr 7, 2010)

Ken, I'm familiar with the Franklin store. It's a nice store...too bad about the Saturdays being booked up. Too bad Florence doesn't have a Woodcraft!. It's only 45 minutes for me. I for one wouldn't mind the drive to your place if you decide to host the meeting. Before we moved to Decatur I was driving over 2 1/2 hours to get to the Southeast meeting in Atlanta.
Nice thing about the Frankin store is if any wives decided they have to tag along, Cool Springs mall is just an exit or so north of the Woodcraft exit....and there's no shortage of places to eat in the area.


----------



## keithlong (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Ken,
I have been to the Franklin store a few times myself and I really like it. It would be about a 75 or 80 minute drive for me, however if you decide to meet at your shop, just let me know when you decide to get it going, I defininately want to be there.

Thanks, Keith


----------



## mick (Apr 7, 2010)

keithlong said:


> Hey Ken,
> I have been to the Franklin store a few times myself and I really like it. It would be about a 75 or 80 minute drive for me, however if you decide to meet at your shop, just let me know when you decide to get it going, I defininately want to be there.
> 
> Thanks, Keith


  Keith, where are you from?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 7, 2010)

I think after looking at the map, my shop would not be a great place, there are too many back roads, Mick and Ronald are close to each other and it would take them less time to drive to franklin. and I think Keith and tseger are the only ones that are close to me.  
But there are 3 or 4 guys that are close to Nashville, and Louis isn't too far from there, If no one objects I think we need to put it to a poll and see, the only problem I see is Sunday, some do attend church, and I'm not sure if they would rather hang around with a bunch of Manley Men, tell Bawdy tales of daring do with skews, or save their soul from damnation. Since I don't use a skew very much I'm safe, but this is the only thing I see that could be a problem, I've always liked a good story and the camaraderie of a bunch of devil may care sword / skew wielding fellows any day. I'll just pray as I drive, and listen to some good southern gospel music. I'll be praying for some good deals in the bargain bin!!! So shall I put this to a poll and inform all of the miscreants living in the a fore mentioned areas of our intentions?? and besides my shop doesn't have 1 1/000th the neat stuff Woodcraft has and no bargain bin when it get tossed in the garbage at my shop, That's what it is


----------



## mick (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunday meeting at Woodcraft sounds good to me!
It only take a me a little over an hour to get to the Franklin store. I haven't checked Sunday hours but I'd be willing to bet they don't open until around noon. If I just had to(read this as wife insists) I could catch early service and still make it for a Sunday meeting.


----------



## woodchip (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to make it for a sunday meeting but hope you have a good time.


----------



## keithlong (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Mick,
I live 7 miles northeast of athens. Ken, I can go to an early service at church, so a sunday meeting will be fine for me too.


----------



## mick (Apr 8, 2010)

Keith,
  I'm just over the bridge on the NE side of Decatur. Let me know next time you're in the area.


----------



## louisbry (Apr 8, 2010)

Sundays at Franklin Woodcraft would be great for me and I could probably pick up another IAP member (oldman5050) on my way.  He lives near Shelbyville.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2010)

Well guys I'll call David Sapp and see when we can start, I believe he mentioned something about July would start opening up meeting room,


----------



## esears (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm up at Huntsville and would love to start attending. Unfortently I'll be in Afghanistan next month for a year, but I'll definetly start when I get back if it is still going on.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 9, 2010)

esears said:


> I'm up at Huntsville and would love to start attending. Unfortently I'll be in Afghanistan next month for a year, but I'll definetly start when I get back if it is still going on.



Eric that sounds like a terrible place to spend a years vacation, a week OK but GOOD LUCK and stay safe, I'm thinking we'll still be here.


----------



## shadow man (Apr 10, 2010)

Ken, 
Thanks for organizing this. The Franklin Woodcraft is a great idea as they are good people. I have taken a class or two there and also spent way more money with them than my wife thinks I should. Sundays are good with me.
Look forward to seeing and meeting everyone. It will be nice to put names with faces.

George


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 15, 2010)

wow have been waiting for this: I certainly hope that it can be scheduled between church services. and please whomever starts this thing up contact me and try to schedule it on a sunday when I don't have to work.I am a deputy iin bedford co and have to work ever other weekend. this would be great to meet and exchange ideas with other like minded folks. if need be feel free to call me. home 931 294 5946   cell 615 631 5282 thanks


----------



## bitshird (Apr 21, 2010)

*Meeting place and dates available*

OK I just heard from David Sapp from Woodcraft in Franklin, the first meeting can be held at the Franklin TN store on Sunday May 23rd or May 30th, the store hours are12:00 until 5:00 so that should make it easy for those that were worried about missing Church, I think around 2 or 2:30 would be great. That way we can have a few hours to tell whoppers and still get home at a reasonable hour,  Let me know if we should do a poll and see, but Finally a place and time frame to meet, Woop Pee.
I'll contact the Chapter Coordinator as soon as I get back from dinner. 
        SIL has a Job interview What a great day!!!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 22, 2010)

*iap chapter meeting*

may 30th works real well for me. I am off from work that day.


----------



## shadow man (Apr 22, 2010)

Both are good for me as I am very flexible. Thanks for getting this together Ken.
George


----------



## mick (Apr 23, 2010)

the 23rd would work better for me. I've got a show the next weekend....plus that's Memorial weekend


----------



## louisbry (Apr 24, 2010)

Both dates are good but May 30 works better for me.  Thanks Ken for organizing this.  Do you have any idea of how many will attend?


----------

